# Trouble with RCA Surround System



## KALET (May 9, 2011)

I purchased an RCA Surround System for my hubby for Christmas. Have been having some troubles within the past month. A high pitched noise, most prominent when the system first starts up. Sometimes will disappear after about 20 minutes. Sometimes returns in and out. Doesn't make a difference if we are watching TV, satellite or DVD's. As well it also blanks out while watching DVD's. Not too happy since we paid a decent amount of money. It was purchased new in a store. Tried looking on the RCA website and couldn't find answers. Any ideas on the problem would be helpful, a constant high pitched noise is not fun!!!


----------



## KALET (May 9, 2011)

Forgot to mention the model # is RT2910.


----------

